# kandy orange paint pics



## loridaimpala (Jan 24, 2008)

looking to see what kandy orange panit jobs there are out there with or without graphics maybe a build up or something


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

this is what my regal once looked like....

PPG Kandy Orange Glow over silver.










Here's an impala I painted. Kandy tangerine over orion silver.


























Here's a Pontiac I painted kandy Tangerine over Orion Silver:

























Here's a bobber I painted. Kandy Mandarin over a gold base with orange flake.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 9 2009, 02:55 PM~14141162
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I STRIPED THAT CAR LAST YEAR :cheesy: LOOKS GOOD


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 15 2009, 12:36 AM~14192405
> *I STRIPED THAT CAR LAST YEAR :cheesy: LOOKS GOOD
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 15 2009, 10:14 PM~14201962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 18 2009, 07:16 PM~14232934
> *BEAUTIFUL
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 19 2009, 06:44 PM~14243179
> *thanks bro!
> *


whats up george... new rear end..? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 19 2009, 08:32 PM~14243524
> *whats up george... new rear end..? :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW IT! CAN'T Disrespect your club!


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 9 2009, 04:08 PM~14141352
> *this is what my regal once looked like....
> 
> PPG Kandy Orange Glow over silver.
> ...




Very Beautiful paint jobs


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8REGAL_LIMITED4_@Jun 21 2009, 05:11 PM~14255066
> *Very Beautiful paint jobs
> *


Thanks,


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

THAT 300 is sick & that kandy mandarin a sweet color too :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brkSS_@Jun 22 2009, 07:32 AM~14260155
> *THAT 300 is sick
> *


:yes:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

glad to see people like the way my 300 came out thanks again everyone take care leo : soon to be at a car show near u lol


----------



## IllSwag1619 (May 14, 2009)

that 300 looks fukin amazing! love the old lincoln style rear suicide doors :worship:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

kandy paint is like no other paint thats for sure thanks for all the input much luv to everyone keep building thme cars and trucks later leo


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

bump


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## elmichoacano72 (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Jun 20 2009, 02:12 PM~14248405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Car is clean what color is it, what base did you use


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

back from page 19 :uh:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Jun 20 2009, 03:16 PM~14248424
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Tangerine Kandy over Silver Base with Flake b4 design









Finished Panel!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DECEPTIONS-95 (Apr 26, 2006)

TTT


Keep the pics coming!!!!!


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> bad ass paint job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 1 2009, 09:12 PM~15839776
> *Finished Panel!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


* I like how the orange looks in this picture.* :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 3 2011, 08:28 PM~20250704
> * I like how the orange looks in this picture.  :thumbsup:
> *


Aww Thanx! :biggrin:
Oh I Forgot to say it was the HoK Tangerine Kandy Koncentrate!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 3 2011, 07:35 PM~20250776
> *Aww Thanx! :biggrin:
> Oh I Forgot to say it was the HoK Tangerine Kandy Koncentrate!
> *


I like it because of how bright it is. :thumbsup: That's what I am shooting for on my car.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 3 2011, 08:39 PM~20250817
> *I like it because of how bright it is. :thumbsup: That's what I am shooting for on my car.
> *


I Think it's Easier to Shoot and get the Color You Want with the Kandy Koncentrates than the Regular Kandies in my opinion as a Rookie Painter! :biggrin:


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

HOK Sunset Pearl.. it aint a kandy but its still nice..


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

car also for sale i know its not the right foram for it but ill post anway take care everyone tex or e-mail for info 760-792-0917



































http:
[img]http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb286/roadmasterwagon/CAR1.jpg


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

One of my favorite colors!!!


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## jimisaldana (Jan 31, 2012)

http://youtu.be/wCwIx-4kRTg


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------

